# What laser site to get?



## Yellojacket

For a Glock 19. I was looking at 
Laserlyte, Crimson Trace, LaserMax, and Viridian
If I go with a Laserlyte or a Crimson Trace I wouldn't need a special holster for these? If I go with a rail mounted LaserMax or a Viridan then would need to get special holster. I wanted an IWB holster and not sure how well that would work with a rail mount laser? Anyone have preferences of which lasers they like reasons you chose what you did???


----------



## cougartex

I like the Crimson Trace Lasergrips. No special holster is needed for the laser grips.


----------



## Bisley

I have CT Laser grips on several steel framed pistols with removable grip panels, and they are very good products. But I don't like them on a Glock. They look and feel weird to me.

I recently bought the rail mounted LaserMax for my G-20, and I like it, too. The on switch is perfectly situated for turning on with a flick of the trigger finger, when drawing with the trigger finger extended along the frame, as you should. 

It can be set to flash or continuous, and the dot is less than an inch in diameter at 25 yards. I gave around $150 for it at a gun show. I did have to make a new holster for it, though.


----------



## Yellojacket

Well I went with the CrimsonTrace LG-417 for the Glock. Bought it at a gun show this weekend for $260 and with the $50 rebate CrimsonTrace is offering now I thought was a pretty good deal. It feels comfortable on the grip and just holding it turns on and off with ease. Now to get to the range to try it out.


----------

